# HTC defeats Apple in swipe-to-unlock patent dispute



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.engadget....ts-invalidates/

Chalk it up as a w.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Very minor win that is overshadowed by the banning of the sale of the Galaxy Nexus in the US. That only applies to courts in the UK. Their ruling on the patents doesn't invalidate them in any other court.


----------

